

How do I get initial customers/users for a new startup? - Apane

So I have a new startup product in development it&#x27;s a consumer web application that&#x27;s about all I&#x27;ll say FOR NOW.<p>How can I go about getting initial users? What are some hacks, and things to consider during this process? I&#x27;m aware of Twitter promoted tweets, and Facebook ad&#x27;s - what are some other interesting ways to create brand recognition and get users on-board?
======
brendahorton
1\. Set up a landing page to collect a Beta Tester list of names.

2\. Make sure your auto responder gives the Sign-Ups an incentive to invite
their friends to beta test too.

3\. Google Adwords on long tail keywords.

4\. Videos that are optimized with keywords.

~~~
UXDork
What's a long tail keyword?

------
akbar501
1\. Define who your target customer are?

2\. Segment, segment, then segment again until you identify a much smaller
initial group of users who aggregate in one area of the web.

3\. Figure out how to access the people from the group in #2.

